# Daredevil



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I will not type a review of this movie, but I would like to say that this is one of the best (if not the very best) sounding movie that I have ever heard. 
The sound effects are amazing, stunning, powerful....and I like the sound design as well. It is my favourite movie for demo.

What movies can you list of similar style and sound effect? I would be so happy to own similar ones...

I can state Batman begins, the 3 Matrixes and Superman returns.


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

There are too many to list. A lot of folks have different favorites. Two of my favorites are Saving Private Ryan and Flyboys.
also....

Master and Commander
Star Wars
The Incredibles
Cars
Days of Thunder
Top Gun

the list goes on and on........... 
Enjoy!


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Great, I don't have:
- Flyboys 
- Cars
- Days of Thunder.

They are now on my waiting list:T


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Its not the best movie but it does have an awesome soundtrack, the sequence near the start with the drips is a good one.

Hakka.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I really like Daredevil as well... and Batman Begins is one of my most favorite. :yes:

Nothing wrong with WOTW as a demo either. :nerd:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

U-571 is another great demo movie both for sound and video quality.


----------

